# Hey knipex junkies...



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Get a load of these apples











I put my Gatorade and deadblow next to it for comparison. It's fairly massive


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Get a load of these apples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tag line is Bull I have one tattoo 1962 USMC Tell Me that to My face.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Get a load of these apples
> 
> I put my Gatorade and deadblow next to it for comparison. It's fairly massive


That doesent look like Gatorade. I'm just sayin...


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> That doesent look like Gatorade. I'm just sayin...


Haha I thought the same thing, hopefully apple juice??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Got a random drug test happenin' today?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

toolaholic said:


> Your tag line is Bull I have one tattoo 1962 USMC Tell Me that to My face.


I was quoting some dumbass on here who said that. I have tattoos as well.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> That doesent look like Gatorade. I'm just sayin...


Apple juice in a Gatorade bottle. Can we focus on the obnoxiously large channys now lol


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I was quoting some dumbass on here who said that. I have tattoos as well.


Don't lie to the Marine, in that other thread you said people with tats are ****.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Don't lie to the Marine, in that other thread you said people with tats are ****.


Lol don't be spreading these lies!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I was quoting some dumbass on here who said that. I have tattoos as well.


Well it was kinda just confirmed though. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Got a random drug test happenin' today?


Hope not


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Apple juice in a Gatorade bottle. Can we focus on the obnoxiously large channys now lol


Apple juice? What are you, 4?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Apple juice in a Gatorade bottle. Can we focus on the obnoxiously large channys now lol


 What kinda level is that on the left?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hotlegs said:


> Apple juice? What are you, 4?


No I'm 7 dbag so what?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> What kinda level is that on the left?


It's just an old 2 footer. It ain't mine it's mitsubishis.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> It's just an old 2 footer. It ain't mine it's mitsubishis.


 
did you use it?


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Don't lie to the Marine, in that other thread you said people with tats are ****.


 I can do serious damage with My M-79 GRENADE LAUNCHER- SHOTGUN


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

stuiec said:


> did you use it?


Use what? The level?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

toolaholic said:


> I can do serious damage with My M-79 GRENADE LAUNCHER- SHOTGUN


Wanker... I bet you roll your shirt sleeves up so people can see.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Don't lie to the Marine, in that other thread you said people with tats are ****.


we are?

wow, i _never _get the 'effin memo....



~CS~


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> we are?
> 
> wow, i _never _get the 'effin memo....
> 
> ...


Yes Steve, having a tattoo of Roy Orbison on your arse isn't gay.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> No I'm 7 dbag so what?


That makes sense, if you were 4 you'd still be drinking it out of a juicebox.

I'd love to have a couple pairs of Knipex channy's that big, but they have around a $100 price tag last time I checked. Double what regular Channellocks cost for the same size.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> It's just an old 2 footer. It ain't mine it's mitsubishis.


He can't afford one. He spent his last dime on that wrench that probably gets used a couple times a year. My question is who carried it in for him.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hotlegs said:


> He can't afford one. He spent his last dime on that wrench that probably gets used a couple times a year. My question is who carried it in for him.


Ain't my wrench pal but you'd love to swap paychecks with me


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Apple juice in a Gatorade bottle. Can we focus on the obnoxiously large channys now lol





Hotlegs said:


> Apple juice? What are you, 4?


Both of you have missed the point: Anytime you encounter a gatorade bottle with gold-colored "juice" in it on a jobsite it's more likely _recycled_ gatorade......

You don't wanna be drinkin' that stuff the 2nd time around ... :whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Both of you have missed the point: Anytime you encounter a gatorade bottle with gold-colored "juice" in it on a jobsite it's more likely _recycled_ gatorade......
> 
> You don't wanna be drinkin' that stuff the 2nd time around ... :whistling2:


And never open a ****ing paint or plaster bucket!


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

Why isnt a moderator doing thier job on this forum?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> Why isnt a moderator doing thier job on this forum?


8th post and you are bitching already?


You will go far here. :laughing:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats orange Powerade, good stuff.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Tesla_Fusion said:


> Why isnt a moderator doing thier job on this forum?


They only "moderate" certain people. Accept it and you'll be fine. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Cow said:


> ...I'd love to have a couple pairs of Knipex channy's that big, but they have around a $100 price tag last time I checked. Double what regular Channellocks cost for the same size.


 I think they're worth it. Those things are the next best thing to a pipe-wrench. For gripping strength, they beat my Channel-locks by an English mile. 

But I also don't have need for a pair so large that they dwarf a carpenter's level and pee-bottle.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread has gone cleetal


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That does not look like Gatorade.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Get a load of these apples
> 
> I put my Gatorade and deadblow next to it for comparison. It's fairly massive


Nice pee bottle bro


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Nice pee bottle bro


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ponyboy, you should have said "most" people with tattoos are gay. Like it or not Tattoos are for women and little frat boys.
The only real exception I can think of are old style armed forces, which I have utmost respect for.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> The only real exception I can think of are old style armed forces, which I have utmost respect for.


...even the gay soldiers?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Celtic said:


> ...even the gay soldiers?


They already have permission to get one.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Get a load of these apples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same pair, great for when you really have to torque on something.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Ponyboy, you should have said "most" people with tattoos are gay. Like it or not Tattoos are for women and little frat boys.
> The only real exception I can think of are old style armed forces, which I have utmost respect for.


Quit splitting hairs. They're all gay


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys are pretty grumpy in the morning.


----------



## Tesla_Fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

Lool


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> You guys are pretty grumpy in then morning.


...would you rather we were all gay in the morning?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Celtic said:


> ...would you rather we were all gay in the morning?


Thats not a school camp I want to go back to... :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey!, I think that might be a bottle of pee.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm still interested in some more discussion on that level............................and I think there's pee in that Gatorade bottle......


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You think that's a Werner ladder in the background? I bet it's Warner ladder. Definitely. Definitely a Warner.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Am I the only one that wants lemonade right now?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

How bout that cheater bar- 1" or 1 1/4"?


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Good god, this poor thread never had a chance... :blink:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Get a load of these apples


I'm still looking for the damn apples


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> I'm still looking for the damn apples


 
Might be behind that bottle of pee (by the way dude, you should drink more water, you`re seriously dehydrated :blink


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just don't see them..:no:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Where`d you get that tiny deadblow from.....


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

*Urophagia* is the consumption of urine.


This thread is a clear cry for help.

An intervention is in order.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Urophagia is the consumption of urine.
> 
> This thread is a clear cry for help.
> 
> An intervention is in order.


Maoris do that.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Where`d you get that tiny deadblow from.....


Those can be found at Harbor Freight.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

kbsparky said:


> Those can be found at Harbor Freight.


Or theisens!


----------



## Tessler (Dec 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Get a load of these apples
> 
> I put my Gatorade and deadblow next to it for comparison. It's fairly massive


So uh do you drink your pee?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Tessler said:


> So uh do you drink your pee?


you're about a week late hoss. get your chit together


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Hotlegs said:


> Apple juice? What are you, 4?





ponyboy said:


> No I'm 7 dbag so what?


:laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> you're about a week late hoss. get your chit together


 
Week old pee......uhg :thumbdown:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Week old pee......uhg :thumbdown:


It's much better fresh.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Week old pee......uhg :thumbdown:


haha i just assumed this thread was locked and removed. glad to see its kicking


----------



## Tessler (Dec 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> you're about a week late hoss. get your chit together


Go drink some pee


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Tessler said:


> Go drink some pee


:rockon:


----------

